#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Reviews and Recommendation >  >  Carepoint Negombo Detailing Service Review

## Beacon

I own Toyota Prius GS 3rd Gen and Toyota Prius NHW 30 2nd Gen cars, Since 3 years i'm using Carepoint and kleen park colombo for detailing service for both of my car and really happy with Carepoint Negombo detail wash quality and the price. The way they clean, knowledge in detailing, Pricing, used chemical and the professionalism is the key factors i love this car wash shop.

*Pros:*
They use high quality products such as Autoglym HD wax , 3M products for Wheels, Interior and engine decreaseFull body wash+Vacuum+ HD Wax will cost you 1950 LKRThey serve unlimited Nesscafe for their guestsFully air-conditioned customer lounge with TVVery friendly and knowledge staff members who can speak English, Sinhala, Tamil

*Cons:*
Most of the time crowded with vehicle, maybe you have to wait bit longerThe vehicle parts prices are bit high comparing local automobile parts shops ( Eg: Lubricants , Air cleaner,etc)

Overall, this is a superb place for refresh your vehicle with a very professional people and they know how to clean hybrids and luxury vehicles. Give a try and share your experience below  :Smile:

----------

